# Jordan's Catfishing Adventure



## Smacko (Jan 20, 2007)

Jordan's Catfishing Adventure

Mike Macko (Director of "A Hunt Above") was contacted by a gentleman named Jason Derryberry about wanting to take a kid line fishing and jug fishing for catfish. We ask around to some of the kids that have gone on trips with us before and found that Jordan D'Avy would like to go on this trip. Jordan has joined us on a couple of trips in the past. Jordan has also helped "A Hunt Above" with fund raising events and other activities. "A Hunt Above" will take repeat kids and kids that have gone with other organizations on their outings at this time.

After we worked out the details, "A Hunt Above" and Jordan were headed to the Big Black River just south of Vicksburg, MS. We arrived at the camp, which is named "St. Albans Fish Camp". Jason's father had a camp house, which was our home away from home. Jason treated us with a great supper. After eating supper we headed out in the dark to set out the jugs in an oxbow of the river. The jugs were actually a swimming noodle that had been cut and had a line and hook attached. After baiting and dropping off around 50 jugs it was time to sit and wait and watch. It wasn't long when a jug was on its way across the oxbow. The first fish was an alligator gar, which was thrown back in the water. The bite was slow and we decided to let the jugs fish and we would check back in the morning. We went back to the camp and settled in for the night.

The next morning we went back and checked the jugs with only one having a mud cat on the other end. We quickly gathered our things and headed off to the river. The evening before a friend of Jason had rigged up limb lines along the riverbank on the Big Black River.










Once on the river we started checking lines. We had some that were stripped of the bait, some with no hooks at all and some with fish on them. Jordan didn't like pulling up the lines at first because of the uncertainty of what was on the other end.



















After all lines had been checked and removed from the banks of the river, we headed to the mouth of the Big Black where it empties into the Mississippi River. This was Jordan's first time to be on the Mississippi River in a boat. The view was awesome to say the least.










Jordan had a time of his life and was his first time to experience this type of fishing.

We ended up with 8 nice catfish weighing from around 2 pounds to 9 pounds. There were 3 different species caught two yellow catfish, four channel catfish and two blue catfish.










We would like to thank Jason Derryberry and his friend for providing the tackle, boat and lodging.

Also we would like to thank the folks who donated to "A Hunt Above" to help pay for traveling cost.

"A Hunt Above" has a "Paypal" on their website (http://www.ahuntabove.org) and would appreciate any type of donations or they can be mailed to:

A Hunt Above

262 Brown St.

West, MS. 39192


----------

